# Need help Discuss has some white skin rot by gills



## Pimpintacoma (Mar 12, 2019)

Need help to make sure I treat this correctly.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, but I've never kept Discus, but I'm told they need very pristine water. There is a member here by the name or coralbandit who I know kept Discus. You might want to PM him and see if he would know.


----------

